# help with Stenoglottis Neptune



## dave b (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone know the species used in this cross? Having difficulty finding info on this hybrid.


----------



## Sue (Feb 21, 2008)

Stenoglottis Neptune = (S. Venus x S. fimbriata) = (S. (fimbriata x longifolia) x S. fimbriata)

So it's 1/4 S. longifolia, 3/4 S. fimbriata.


----------



## dave b (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, that was fast. Thank you!


----------



## Sue (Feb 21, 2008)

No problem. Here, bookmark this page for future reference:

http://www.rhs.org.uk/research/registerpages/orchidsearch.asp


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2008)

Are those spots on the leaves normal? Oh and BTW, very bright and clean looking growing area there!


----------



## dave b (Feb 22, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Are those spots on the leaves normal? Oh and BTW, very bright and clean looking growing area there!



The spots are normal. They are from the S. fimbriata, which i thought was one of the species. S. longifolia does not have spots. 

Growing under fluorescents for the winter. Thanks. 

BTW, Hoosier orchids was at our show last week. Leon had some of those new variegated Jewels you posted recently (i think that was you). Now, im trying to remember what they were...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2008)

dave b said:


> BTW, Hoosier orchids was at our show last week. Leon had some of those new variegated Jewels you posted recently (i think that was you). Now, im trying to remember what they were...



He's at our show this weekend. If you have questions or want me to check on something, let me know.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 23, 2008)

Where did you get your hybrid? I have a stenoglottis longifolia in coconut fiber, and had considered getting a fimbriata before car repair$ convinced me not to


----------



## dave b (Feb 23, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> Where did you get your hybrid? I have a stenoglottis longifolia in coconut fiber, and had considered getting a fimbriata before car repair$ convinced me not to



Hoosier Orchids


----------

